# Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

_*Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*_

Schauen wir uns eine Wasserkühlung an. Woraus besteht die im groben ?
1 Pumpe
ein paar Meter Schlauch
ein Radiator 
ein Ausgleichsbehälter und eben die Kühler von dem was man kühlen will.

Aber was ist wenn man mal eben die Kühler in einen eigenen Kreislauf bringt ? Also zumindest den Grafikkartenkühler und den CPU Kühler. Und man so die größten Wärmeproduzenten trennt ?
Das ganze will ich mal in diesen ja nennen wir es einmal einen Bericht näher betrachten.

Zunächst danke ich aber erst einmal Aquatuning, Noiseblocker,Coollaboratory,und Antec für die freundliche Unterstützung.

*Zunächst einmal ein paar Theoretische Gedanken meinerseits. *
Die Grafikkarte und die CPU heizen das Wasser am meisten auf. Und dadurch das die Temperatur überall im Kreislauf gleich ist steigt sie auch sofern der Radiator nicht groß genug gewählt ist und die Komponenten entsprechend belastet werden.
Weiterhin ist der Durchfluss auch niedriger da ja durch die 2 Kühler ein größerer Widerstand vorhanden ist als wenn nur ein Kühler vorhanden wäre. Was jedoch insofern keine Große Rolle Spielt da ab ein Durchfluss von 60 l/h es kaum Probleme geben wird.

Bei 2 Kreisläufen hat man den Vorteil das man einen hören Durchfluss hat da ja weniger widerstand vorhanden ist.
Auch kann man mal schnell ein Teil Tauschen und muss nicht gleich das ganze System ablassen.
Ferner ist das ganze auch besser Regelbar. Also wenn zB die CPU stärker übertaktet wurde oder sie von einer Anwendung ausschließlich belastet wird dann dreht man eben bei den Radiator die Kühler etwas höher und fertig. Dadurch wird das ganze System nicht unnötig laut.
Nachteilig wird sich wohl auswirken das man deutlich höhere Kosten hat und eben mehr Teile die Kaputt gehen und auslaufen können. Soweit meine Gedanken vor dem zusammenbau.

Zum Einstatz kommt:
*Hardware;
*AMD 1055t @ 3,8 GHz und 1,42 V
Nvidia GTX 470 @ Stock
Asrock 890FX Deluxe 3
4 GB G. Skill RAM
2  3,5“ Festplatten
1 2,5“ Festplatte
Antec True Power 750

*Wakü*
Phobya DC 12 Pumpe
13/8 mm Schlauch 
Anschraubtüllen
Aquacomputer aquara FX (Graka Kühler)
Watercool HK (CPU Kühler)
Phobya Balancer 150 (AGB)
Phobya 420 Radi
Macicool 420 Radi
Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser
Macicool Filter
Alphacool Thermosensor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anordnung sieht man in diesen Bild noch einmal ganz gut

Gesteuert wird das ganze von einen Heatmaster. Und als Lüfter kommen Noisblocker PK 3 mit 1700 U/Min zum Einsatz. Und als Wärmeleitpaste wurde Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra  eingesetzt.
Die Tests finden in einen Modifizierten Coolermaster Stacker statt. 
Ausgelesen wurden die Temperaturen mit Everest da es als eines der wenigen Tool die Möglichkeit bietet die richtigen Temperaturen eines X6 ab zu lesen.
Für die Last Messung der CPU nutzte ich das Tool Prime welches jeden CPU Kern zu 100 % auslastet.
Für die Grafikkarte nutzte ich FurMark bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x1080. Cool & Quit wurde aus gestellt.
Gemessen wurde bei einer Raumtemperatur von 22 °C und einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000 RPM.Überprüft ob noch alle Treads laufen wurde mit dem Taskmanager. Das ganze sah dann in etwa so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde jeweils 2 Tage vor dem Test einen Burn in unterzogen und wurde bei jeden Umbau gewechselt. Die Tests fanden 10 Minuten nach den einschalten statt und zuvor stand der PC 24 h ohne Aktivität da. In beiden Versuchen betrug die Wassertemperatur 23 ° C. Natürlich wurden vor dem Verbauen alle Komponenten noch einmal gesäubert.Was nur so neben bei bemerkt auch nötig war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühlkreislauf für das 1 Kreislauf System sieht so aus.
Grafikkarte → CPU → Radiator → Radiator → DFM → AGB → Pumpe → Filter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Tabelle sieht man gut den Anstieg der Temperaturen mit der Zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Zu Anfang steigen die Temperaturen noch stark an. Die werte stabilisieren sich aber mit der Zeit. Eben wie man es für eine Wasserkühlung erwartet. Der Durchfluss lag bei 134 l/h und somit im absolut grünen Bereich.Wie auch die Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten die auch mit diesen Temperaturen noch weiter übertaktet werden können. Nach den Testen sanken die Temeraturen wieder ab. Anfangs recht schnell aber nach ca 15 min kaum noch. Die Ausgangswerte waren erst nach 2h wieder erreicht. 

Kommen wir nun zu den Zwei Kreisläufen.
Der erste Kreislauf sieht so aus. 

Grafikkarte → Radiator → DFM → AGB → Pumpe → Filter
Der zweite sieht ähnlich aus.

CPU Kühler → Radiator → AGB → Pumpe → Filter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin mussten aufgrund einiger Eigenheiten des Gehäuses ein paar mehr Winkel verbaut werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man in der Tabelle sieht liegen die Temperaturen doch einige Grad tiefer als bei einen ein Kreislauf System. Nur leider ist der Durchfluss in beiden Kreisläufen sehr unterschiedlich. Im CPU Kreislauf sind es 165 L/h wo es im Grafikkartenkreislauf nur 100 l/h sind. Das liegt aber immer noch weit über der Grenze von 60 Litern. Weiterhin sind die Temperaturen deutlich stabiler und steigen auch nicht bei weitem so stark. Zum weiter übertakten ist also noch viel Luft nach oben hin selbst in Warmen Sommertagen wird das System trotz Übertaktung stabil laufen. Nach dem Abschluss des Belastungstest sanken die werte Recht schnell wieder auf Ausgangsniveau. Nach ca 30 min war dieses wieder erreicht.
*
Gegenüberstellung.
*Um die Unterschiede noch etwas besser zu sehen eignen sich natürlich noch diagramme.
Zuerst die Temperatur der CPU im idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man einen deutlichen Vorteil der 2 Kreilauflösung. Wenngleich man auch sieht das die CPU so in der 3h etwas gemacht haben muss bei den 2 Kreislauftests
Jetzt die CPU unter Prime (Last)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier bilden sich deutliche unterschiede raus. Wenngleich sie nicht ganz so heftig sind wie im Idle.
Nun kommen wir Zur Grafikkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn der unterschied nicht so stark ist wie bei der CPU sieht man auch hier wieder eine tendenz. Zwei Kreisläufe bringen ohne Probleme eine einsparung der Temperatur von ca 6-7 °
Nun noch das Last Diagramm. (Furmark)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier sieht man einen deutlichen unterschied der Werte. Ähnlich wie bei der CPU im idle haben wir hier das Bild unter Last, nur eben bei der Grafikkarte. Komisch ist allerdings der Anstieg der Temperatur am Ende. Aber ich vermute da eine Ungenauigkeit von Furmark da dieser werd mir bei allen 8 Tests so unterkamm.
Beim zusammenlaufen lassen von Prime und Furmark gab es keine Unterschiede.

*Die Wassertemperatur.*
Die Wassertemperaturen sind auch unterschiedlich. So hat man bei beiden Lösungen eine Wassertemperatur von 23 ° (22° Raumtemperatur) im idle.
Unter Last sieht es natürlich etwas anders aus. 
Hier hat man bei der 2 Kreislauflösung bei 22 ° Raumtermperatur 23,9 ° Wasertemperatur bei Prime und 25,4 ° unter furmark. Ein unterschied zwschen getrennten und kompinierten laufen lassen von Prime und Furmark besteht nicht.
Bei der ein Kreislauflösung sieht das etwas anders aus. Unter Furmark hat man 25° Wassertemeratur. Bei Prime hat man 24° Wassertemperatur. Und bei Beiden zusammen hat man 27,3 ° Wassertemperatur. Ich denke das hängt damit zusammen das selbst wenn die Grafikarte, die ja die meiste Wärme abgibt, im idle läuft genügend Wärme abgibt um das Wasser noch etwas zu erwärmen. Das Fällt bei Zwei Kreisläufen natürlich weg.
Die werde entstanden nach 3h Tests und wurden leider aus Zeitmangel nur 2x wiederholt.

*Erfahrungen+ Vorteile:*
Erfahrungen mit einen ein Kreislauf System kann ich mir wohl sparen deshalb beschränke ich mich auf den zwei Kreislauf System.
Die Installation ist etwas schwieriger da man schon schau muss wie man die Schläuche usw. in den Gehäuse unterbringt ohne das sie stören und wenn man dann noch auf einer guten Optik achtet wird es noch etwas schwieriger. Auch muss man sehr genau darauf achten das man nicht einfach mal einen Anschluss in einen anderen Kreislauf mit anschließt was schlimmstenfalls zu einer Überflutung oder zum Vermischen zweier Kühlflüssigkeiten nach sich ziehen würde.
Im normal betrieb ist es deutlich ruhiger als das System mit einen Kreislauf. Normal beim Surfen arbeiten die Lüfter mit 500 RPM was nicht hörbar ist. Allerdings hat man deutlich höhere Pumpen Geräusche die ohne ausreichender Dämmung der Pumpen doch etwas störend wirkt. Auch in Spielen müssen die Lüfter nicht so weit hoch drehen um gute Temperaturen zu Halten. Erst bei einer etwas längeren Belastung mit Prime oder ähnlichen Programmen drehen die Lüfter höher was sich aber in Grenzen hält da nur die Lüfter hoch drehen die es auch müssen. Nämlich die des CPU Kreislaufes bei Prime beispielsweise. 
Beim Übertakten zeigt sich ganz klar der Vorteil von zwei getrennten Kreisläufen. Beide Komponenten haben nichts mit der anderen zu tun und so ist es egal wenn zb die CPU mal etwas wärmer wird. Die Grafikkarte bleibt bei ihrer Temperatur.
Beim Spielen sind die Temperaturen natürlich nicht so hoch. Dieser screen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


entstand nach 2 h Metro.
Bei Umbaumaßnahmen hat man auch einen Vorteil. Man muss nur den Kreislauf leer laufen lassen an dem man Arbeiten möchte. So spart man sich auch das entlüften eines Radiators.

*Nachteile*
Leider gibt es auch Nachteile die man nicht übersehen sollte. Zuerst einmal den größten Nachteil. Der Preis. Man muss sich Praktisch vieles Doppelt Kaufen und das ist nicht wirklich Günstig.
Auch kann durch die zwei Pumpen der Geräuschpegel unter Umständen nicht gerade verbessert werden. Auch hat man fast Doppelt so viele Stellen wo einmal was auslaufen kann wenn etwas schief geht.Auch sollte man beachten das man mehr Lüfter im System hat die sofern sie nicht hochwertig sind auch noch bedeutenden Krach machen.

*Wem würde ich also Zwei Kreisläufe empfehlen ?*
Ersteinmal Leuten die weniger heizende Teile Kühlen wollen. Das wären einmal der RAM oder die Festplatte. Selbst bei einer Chipsatzkühlung kann es sich Positiv auswirken wenn man zwei Kreisläufe hat.
Dann denn Moddern. Die Möglichkeiten ein einzigartiges System zu Basteln erhöhen sich durch 2 Kreisläufe doch deutlich.
Temperatur Junkies kommen auch auf ihre kosten. Denn der nächste schritt wäre dann nur noch eine Kompressorkühlung oder Dice.

Noch einmal auf einen Blick die Vor und Nachteile einer zwei Kreislauflösung.

*Positiv*
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Optik
Wartungsfreundlichkeit

*Negativ*
Preis und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit
Aufwand
Platzaufwand

*Fazit.*
Lohnt es sich zwei Kreisläufe zu bauen ?
Wieder ist das so eine Frage die schwer zu beantworten ist. Ich würde sagen für 80 % der Wakü Nutzer wird es sich nicht lohnen. Der Temperatur unterschied zwischen einen und zwei Kreisläufen ist einfach zu gering um die kosten die bei so einer Aktion entstehen vernünftig zu begründen.
Wer aber gerne Bastelt oder ein möglichst ruhiges System haben will für den ist ein zwei Kreislauf System schon eine Überlegung wert Auch Leute die eine Warm werdende Grafikkarte haben oder auch zwei profetieren von zwei Kreisläufen.Vor allem wenn auch der Chipsatz gekühlt werden soll.

Ich Persönlich setze auf zwei Kreisläufe. Vor allen Jetzt wo eine zweite GTX 470 mit dazu gekommen ist. Weitere Erfahrungen werde ich nach und Nach posten da man innerhalb ein paar Wochen nicht die ganzen Vor und Nachteile kennen lernen wird.Allerdings möchte ich noch hinweisen das sich die Werde bei jeden anders verhalten können.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Wirklich super Test, und auch schön zu lesen !!!

Bin ja gerad wieder am Aufrüsten (schon damit Du mich nicht im Just Cause 2 Benchmark Thread ab-lederst ), da kommen mir Deine Ausführungen gerade recht.

Hab lange überlegt ob ich mir ne Laing kaufe, für ein riesen System, und meine kleine Pumpe ganz raus schmeiße. Aber ab heute bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es ein zwei Kreislauf-system wird.

Ob's es jetzt noch ne zusätzliche laing oder ne 260er Phobya bei mir wird, weiß ich noch nicht, aber das scheint ja auch nicht so entscheidend.

Danke, bin schon auf Deinen nächsten Test gespannt !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Tja Pumpi Sobald die 2. 470 unter Wasser ist gehts richtig ab... Dann auf wiedersehen GTX 480 und co 

Solange du keine großen bremsen im System hast reicht eigentlich so ziemlich jede Pumpe. Da ist eine Lajing schon etwas oversized.
Muss man halt alles entscheiden. Ich bin mit den Pumpen von mir ganz zufrieden. Die Laufen sofern man sie dämmt ganz ruhig und der durcfluss geht auch noch io.


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Schöner Test, vor allem die Werte sind interessant. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es überhaupt so einen Unterschied macht. Bei Negativ würd ich noch den Platzbedarf erwähnen 

Hattest du bei der Version mit einem Kreislauf beide Pumpen oder nur eine verbaut?

Interessant wären auch die Ergebnisse bei einem Kreislauf, wenn man die Komponenten in den Reihenfolgen der 2 Kreisläufe anordnet:

Grafikkarte → Radiator → DFM → AGB → Pumpe → Filter → CPU Kühler → Radiator → AGB → Pumpe → Filter


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Ich hatte nur eine Pume verbaut.

Aber anversich dürfte bei deiner zusamenstelung die Werte gleich sein. Warum ? Nun der Durchfluss war schon ziemlich gut und deutlich über 60 l. Und das ändert an den Werten nichts. Naja vlt 1-2 ° verbessert sich das ganze.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Sehr schön gemacht! Klasse Test 

Genau so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt - allerdings hätte ich nicht mal erwartet dass die Unterschiede bei der CPU doch so deutlich ausfallen würden. 
Hast du auch die Wassertemperaturen mit aufgezeichnet?

Edit: Übrigens noch Glückwunsch zum überaus gelungenen System! Anfangs war ich noch nicht so recht überzeugt, aber das Gehäuse sieht jetzt wirklich sehr gut aus


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Also ich bin echt erstaunt, dass es doch so viel ausmacht. Da hät ich glaub ich meinen Arsch drauf verwettet, das des kaum Unterschiede macht. Die großen Temperaturunterschiede kommen eventuell daher, dass die zwei Hitzequellen direkt hintereinander und die 2 Radiatoren auch direkt hintereinander verschlaucht sind. Wenn man die mehr verteilen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Unterschiede nicht so extrem sind.


----------



## Razzor (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

schöner test ..............


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Sehr schönder Test.
Muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Ich hätte auch mit kleineren Differenzen gerechnet.
Mich würden aber auch Wassertemperaturen interessieren.

BTW: Wie bekommt man die Cores eigentlich auf 18°C? Arschkalt oder Auslesefehler? 

Vielleicht noch als Anmerkung: Warum drehst du nicht den Heatkiller um? Dann hätteste keine sich schneidenden Schläuche


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*



> Die großen Temperaturunterschiede kommen eventuell daher, dass die zwei Hitzequellen direkt hintereinander und die 2 Radiatoren auch direkt hintereinander verschlaucht sind. Wenn man die mehr verteilen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Unterschiede nicht so extrem sind


 
Ich hab auf meiner zweiten Graka im System regelmäßig 1-2 Grad mehr auf der GPU. Das bei definitiv gleichen Kühlbedingungen (gleiche Pads/gleiche WP) !

Das man hinter diesem 480 Gespann besser einen fetten Radi schalten sollte bevor es in die CPU geht, macht definitiv Sinn, vermute ich mal stark.

Nur meistens möchte man ja Board und Graka/Graka's in einem Rutsch verschlauchen, möchte ich meinen. Müsste ich darauf Rücksicht nehmen, den Kreislauf nach Temp Sensibilität aufzubauen, würde ich wohl bei meinen künftigen 6 Kühlern und 4 Radi's noch mal locker ein bis zwei zusätzliche Meter Schlauch kreuz und quer durch und um's Case legen !

Da kommt mir die klare Aufteilung, links Graka Kreislauf (mit angrenzenden Radi's), rechts-oben Boardkreislauf (mit angrenzenden Radi's), praktikabler vor !


----------



## Black_PC (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Sehr schöner Bericht.

Aber macht ja doch was aus.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Ich weiß schon warum ich es so von vornerein aufgebaut habe und es garnicht erst mit einem Kreislauf versucht habe 
Schöner Test


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Schön geschrieben Nobody! Super 

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Danke und es freut mich das es euch anscheinend doch gefällt.

Das Ergebnis hat mich auch etwas überrascht da es ja entgegen der Erwartungen doch etwas stark ausgefallen ist.

@ rUdeBoy die Core werte sind Falsch. Bei den AMD hexa CPUs werden die einzelnen Corewerte immer falsch angegeben. Nur die einzelne core Temperatur die ich genommen habe zählt. Warum das so ist? Die werte der einzelnen Kerne werden errechnet. Und da ist auch schon der Fehler.....
Und den HK drehen da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber dann währe die schrift verkehrt rum und das würde mich mehr stören als die Überschneidung dort.

@ Pumpi Das ist egal. Die Temperatur ist überall im System gleich. Hauptsache ist du hast genügend Kühlfäche. Gerade bei zwei 480er ist das wichtig. 
Und wenn man dann noch einen Kreislauf für Board + CPU und meinetwegen noch Ram macht und die Grakas in einen Kreislauf belässt ist alles Super.

Und nun habe ich auch die Wassertemps mit eingebracht und auch noch ein paar Diagramme mit eingefügt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur eine Pume verbaut.
> 
> Aber anversich dürfte bei deiner zusamenstelung die Werte gleich sein. Warum ? Nun der Durchfluss war schon ziemlich gut und deutlich über 60 l. Und das ändert an den Werten nichts. Naja vlt 1-2 ° verbessert sich das ganze.



1-2K sind in einem Test, der einen Unterschied von 2K an der GPU ergibt, nicht unbedingt vernachlässigbar 

Ich würde so eine Ergänzung jedenfalls auch begrüßen. Neben dem direkten Vergleich mit gleicher Pumpleistung (=gleiche Lautsträrke, gleicher Preis, gleicher Platzbedarf -> Vergleich der Prinzipien) würde es zusätzlich einen Vergleich mit identischer Montage ergeben. Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du zwischen den beiden bisherigen Messungen Kühler demontiert, WLP erneurt,... . Da können schnell leichte Unterschiede ins System kommen. In Anbetracht dessen, dass die Wassertemperatur beider Einzelkreisläufe unter der des kombinierten liegen wäre das auch die beste Erklärung für dein Ergebniss - denn eine 25°C warmer GPU-Abschnitt erklärt nicht wirklich 25,4° im kombinierten CPU-Teil 


P.S.:
Falls du ein Update machst, wäre es auch nett, wenn du noch die Positionen der Temperatursensoren einpflegst.


----------



## Acid (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Oha eben erst entdeckt! Sehr gute Arbeit!! Wirklich sehr ausführlicher Test Respekt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Sehr interessanter test
vor allem, dass sich die zeit bis zum erreichen der ausgangstemp mit 2 kreisläufen so stark verringert hätte ich nicht gedacht

Ps: beim nächsten mal im open office F7 drücken, bevor du den test online stellst, dann kommen auch Werte raus statt Werde
Aber ich darf ja nicht reden, da ich zu faul für groß/kleinschreibung bin^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1-2K sind in einem Test, der einen Unterschied von 2K an der GPU ergibt, nicht unbedingt vernachlässigbar
> 
> Ich würde so eine Ergänzung jedenfalls auch begrüßen. Neben dem direkten Vergleich mit gleicher Pumpleistung (=gleiche Lautsträrke, gleicher Preis, gleicher Platzbedarf -> Vergleich der Prinzipien) würde es zusätzlich einen Vergleich mit identischer Montage ergeben. Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du zwischen den beiden bisherigen Messungen Kühler demontiert, WLP erneurt,... . Da können schnell leichte Unterschiede ins System kommen. In Anbetracht dessen, dass die Wassertemperatur beider Einzelkreisläufe unter der des kombinierten liegen wäre das auch die beste Erklärung für dein Ergebniss - denn eine 25°C warmer GPU-Abschnitt erklärt nicht wirklich 25,4° im kombinierten CPU-Teil
> 
> ...



Jo ich habe die WLP nach jeden Umbau gewechselt. Aber bedenke das ich die Wakü für den 1. Test auch neu aufgebaut habe. Und die WLP wurde immer gleich aufgetragen. Ich denke dadurch ist das ergebnis gleich.
Das mit der identischen Montage begreif ich zz nicht. Wie meinst du das ? 

Die Temperatur Sensoren befanden sich in der AGB. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch egal da die Temperatur überall im Kreislauf gleich ist.



Acid schrieb:


> Oha eben erst entdeckt! Sehr gute Arbeit!! Wirklich sehr ausführlicher Test Respekt.



Danke



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter test
> vor allem, dass sich die zeit bis zum erreichen der ausgangstemp mit 2 kreisläufen so stark verringert hätte ich nicht gedacht
> 
> Ps: beim nächsten mal im open office F7 drücken, bevor du den test online stellst, dann kommen auch Werte raus statt Werde
> Aber ich darf ja nicht reden, da ich zu faul für groß/kleinschreibung bin^^



Beachte meine Signatur und du wirst was merken. Und ja ich habe den Text in Office und Oben office kontrollieren lassen.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Also es wär desfinitv noch interessant gewesen, die Temperatur im Kreislauf mit allen Kühler zwischen Radis und den Hitzequellen. Und ein Test, bei dem du die Radis mehr oder weniger im Kreislauf verteilt hättest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo ich habe die WLP nach jeden Umbau gewechselt. Aber bedenke das ich die Wakü für den 1. Test auch neu aufgebaut habe. Und die WLP wurde immer gleich aufgetragen. Ich denke dadurch ist das ergebnis gleich.
> Das mit der identischen Montage begreif ich zz nicht. Wie meinst du das ?



Für aufwendige Tests hat es sich mitlerweile eingebürgert, jeden Kühler 3-5 mal zu de- und remontieren. Zwischen den Einzelmessungen ergeben sich z.T. Unterschiede von 3K, weil man es eben einfach nicht hinbekommt, Wärmeleitpaste 100% identisch zu dosieren und zu verteilen und den Anpressdruck 100% identisch einzustellen,...
Der Einfluss solcher Kleinigkeiten ist auf alle Fälle größer, als der von 2-3 Stunden älterer Wärmeleitpaste. (zumindest wenn diese schon 1-2 Tage alt ist. Beim ersten Burn-In kanns anders aussehen)



> Die Temperatur Sensoren befanden sich in der AGB. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch egal da die Temperatur überall im Kreislauf gleich ist.



"ungefähr gleich". 1-2K und bei großen Kreisläufen auch mal 3-4K können es durchaus sein. Wenn auf so feine Unterschiede testet, wie du hier, sollte man das berücksichtigen.
Aber wenn in beiden Fällen zwischen Radiator und Wärmequelle gemessen wurde, ist ja alles okay.



> Beachte meine Signatur und du wirst was merken. Und ja ich habe den Text in Office und Oben office kontrollieren lassen.



Die Rechtschreibkontrolle von Oben office hat keinen besonders guten Ruf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Also der Anpressdruck war gleich. Warum ich das weiß ? Weil er nur bis zu einen bestimmten Maß festschraubbar ist. Das ergibt sich durch dem Gehäuse. Und ich weiß das es die identische Menge war weil die dosierspritze von der WLP eine Skala hat. Insofern würde ich ungenauigkeiten hier größtenteils ausschließen.

Es wurde immer an der selben stelle gemessen also denke ich sind die Ergebnisse aussagekräftig. Wie soll auch die Wärme entkommen ? 
Und weitere Sensoren hätten im Kühlkreislauf für einen größeren Wiederstand gesorgt. Und das wären auch wieder ungenaugkeiten.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Beachte meine Signatur und du wirst was merken. Und ja ich habe den Text in Office und Oben office kontrollieren lassen.



war nicht so böse gemeint wie es klingt, signaturen habe ich ausgeblendet, die brauchen so viel platz (und am handy laden die vielen grafiken unnötig lange)


----------



## TSchaK (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

sehr schöner Test und gut geschrieben.

als ich angefangen hab zu lesen wusste ich nicht was du damit erreichen willst den Kreislauf zu trennen denn das es so viel an der Temperatur bringt hätte ich nicht gedacht!
ich werde allerdings trotzdem bei meinem Kreislauf bleiben da ich so schon genug Platzprobleme hab und mir die jetzigen Temps auch ausreichen.


----------



## Floh (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Ich frage mich was passiert wenn Du nur eine Pumpe hast, die Kühler an CPU und GPU aber nicht in Reihe sondern parallel anschliesst. Querschnitt größer - weniger Strömungswiderstand. Aber das Aufteilen müsste über eine Drossel o.Ä. erfolgen, und die Einstellung wäre ja fix, sprich man müsste mit einer einmal eingestellten Aufteilung des Wasserstroms leben.

Man sieht ja an Deinen Testergebnissen, daß sich bei einem Kreislauf auch die Temperaturen der GPU erhöhen wenn sie quasi nix zu tun hat, weil sie die erhöhten Temps von der CPU abkriegt. Das könnte man damit vermeiden.

Aber ich denke man wird nie eine vernünftige Einstellung finden die immer beide Komponenten optimal kühlt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Ich kann dir sagen was passiert. Wasser ist wie Strom. Es sucht sich immer den Weg des geringsten wiederstandes. Ergo würde das meiste Wasser den CPU weg wählen. Und die Graka wird kaum etwas abbekommen und so Wärmer werden. Wie Warm das müsste man testen. Hättest du die Idee früher gepostet meinetwegen in meinen TB oder per PN hätte man das auch problemlos Testen können.Inwieweit der Efekt nun die Tems der Graka beeinflusst. 
Weiterhin würde aber auch der Durchfluss vermutlich leiten.

@ TSchaK Ja der Platzbedarf ist doch nicht zu verachten. Alleine 2 AGBs sind nicht gerade Sparsam dann noch die Pumpen.... So wird selbst ein Big Tower schnell mal zu klein.


----------



## hotfirefox (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Thread ausbuddel,
welche Kühlflüssigkeit ist das?


----------



## Schelmiii (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts ?*

Wenn ich mich recht dran erinnere müsste das die Hausmarke von Aquatuning sein.
Also das Blaue Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml 30172
und das Grüne ist von Nanoxia, gibts aber glaube ich nichtmehr: ◊Nanoxia SpeedFlow 1000ml Highflow kühlflüssigkeit, EUR 9,95 --> Wasserkühlung bei Cool4PC kaufen


----------



## Speeedymauss (31. Dezember 2012)

schöner test! hast du gut gemacht und die fragestellung gut beantwortet
weiter so!


----------

